# Проблема с ATI Radeon Xpress 1250

## KAJIb9IH

Добрый день.

Пытаюсь поставить генту, первый раз, всё делаю по хендбуку. 

Но вот дошёл до стадии установки иксов (хочу поставить кеды), установка драйверов для видеокарты и, по ходу, драйверов для моей видеокарты нет.

У меня ATI Xpress 1250.

Ставил 

```
emerge xf86-video-ati
```

При запуске # Xorg -configure вылетает с ошибкой. Вот лог-файл Xorg.0.log:

```
[    37.661] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[    37.662] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    37.662] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[    37.662] Current Operating System: Linux KAJIb9IH 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jul 22 00:03:33 EEST 2013 i686

[    37.662] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-3.3.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2

[    37.663] Build Date: 08 August 2013  09:28:22AM

[    37.663]  

[    37.663] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    37.663]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    37.663] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    37.664] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 13 01:55:50 2013

[    37.665] (II) Loader magic: 0x826a620

[    37.665] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    37.665]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    37.665]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    37.665]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    37.665]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    37.668] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:7942:144d:c034 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

[    37.669] List of video drivers:

[    37.669]    radeon

[    37.669]    ati

[    37.669] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    37.669] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    37.670] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.670]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 7.0.0

[    37.670]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    37.670]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    37.670] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    37.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    37.670] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.670]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 7.0.0

[    37.670]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    37.670]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    37.671] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

   SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

   TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE

[    37.700] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[    37.701] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    37.701] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    37.701] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    37.701] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    37.701] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    37.702] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    37.702] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    37.702] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    37.702] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    37.702] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    37.702] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    37.702] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    37.702] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    37.702] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    37.702] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    37.702] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    37.703] (EE) 

[    37.703] (EE) Backtrace:

[    37.703] (EE) 0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x49) [0x81f4549]

[    37.704] (EE) 1: Xorg (0x8048000+0x1b043a) [0x81f843a]

[    37.704] (EE) 2: linux-gate.so.1 (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb775540c]

[    37.704] (EE) 

[    37.704] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[    37.705] 

Fatal server error:

[    37.705] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    37.705] 

[    37.705] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    37.706] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    37.706] (EE) 
```

Вывод xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling2D"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAPixmaps"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Подскажите, что у меня не так и как запустить иксы? Пробовал читать англоязычные форумы по этой же проблеме, но ничего не помогло мне.

Насколько я понимаю - мне просто нужно поставить дрова именно на мою видеокарту.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Нужен выхлоп emerge --info и eselect opengl list

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Нужен выхлоп emerge --info и eselect opengl list

 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2330_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1807420 total,   1689328 free

KiB Swap:    1023996 total,   1023996 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Aug 2013 17:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="# Multimedia X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en ru uk" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

eselect opengl list

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

----------

## Pinkbyte

Прошу прощения, проглядел первый раз

```
[    37.702] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported. 
```

Покажите zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i RADEON

Похоже что у вас выключен KMS в ядре - http://mynixworld.wordpress.com/2012/12/18/linux-ati-radeon-kms/

По ссылке у человека обратная проблема - с включенным KMS у него всё висло. У вас же - с выключенным отказываются работать иксы

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i RADEON

 

Увы у меня нет такого файла. 

Более того, у меня вообще пустой каталог /proc/ . Точнее, когда я был в генте - там была как минимум папка /console, которая показалась по нажатию "таб", но сейчас смотрю на неё из убунты - и она пустая. Насколько я понял, туда монтирует содержимое при работе)

Сейчас попробую поискать требуемый файл вообще в корне и понять содержимое по ссылке.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   

>  *Pinkbyte wrote:*    zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i RADEON 
> 
> Увы у меня нет такого файла. 
> 
> Более того, у меня вообще пустой каталог /proc/ . Точнее, когда я был в генте - там была как минимум папка /console, которая показалась по нажатию "таб", но сейчас смотрю на неё из убунты - и она пустая. Насколько я понял, туда монтирует содержимое при работе)
> ...

 

Как вариант, конфиг ядра должен лежать в /boot. Что-то вида config-{your_kernel_version}-LOCALVERSION, где LOCALVERSION - то, что указано в соответствующем поле при make menuconfig

----------

## KAJIb9IH

Пересобрал ядро, включив <> Ati RADEON и [] Enable modesettings on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER.

Xorg -configure выбивает, на первый взгяд, такой же текст. Во всяком случае [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported. так и осталось.

Иду дальше искать config.gz

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   

> Пересобрал ядро, включив <> Ati RADEON и [] Enable modesettings on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER.
> 
> Xorg -configure выбивает, на первый взгяд, такой же текст. Во всяком случае [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported. так и осталось.
> 
> Иду дальше искать config.gz

 

Если включили и загрузили правильное ядро - такого быть не должно(хотя я не в курсе ситуации насколько KMS поддерживается в старых картах, есть сообщения о багах датированные 2010 годом и судя по ним ситуация существенно улучшилась). Соберите ядро так чтобы была поддержка конфига в /proc(cама опция называется CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC). Находится этот пункт в General setup->Kernel .config support(нужно включить)->Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   Пересобрал ядро, включив <> Ati RADEON и [] Enable modesettings on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER.
> 
> Xorg -configure выбивает, на первый взгяд, такой же текст. Во всяком случае [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported. так и осталось.
> 
> Иду дальше искать config.gz 
> ...

 

Да, да, спасибо, я как раз читал инфу по этому конфигу.

И нашёл, что равносильна вот это команда:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i RADEON

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

```

P.S. иду пересобирать ядро с конфиг_икконфиг.Last edited by KAJIb9IH on Wed Aug 14, 2013 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Соберите ядро так чтобы была поддержка конфига в /proc(cама опция называется CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC). Находится этот пункт в General setup->Kernel .config support(нужно включить)->Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

 

Пересобрал, как вы указали.

Получилось:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_IKCONFIG

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

```

Т.е., насколько я понял, пересборка прошла успешно. Я даже проверил make menuconfig на всякий случай - было уже включена поддержка конфига.

Но, тем не менее, по прежнему zcat /proc/config.gz - ругается, что нет файла или директории config.gz. Не понимаю, как такое может быть.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но, тем не менее, по прежнему zcat /proc/config.gz - ругается, что нет файла или директории config.gz. Не понимаю, как такое может быть.

 

Значит одно из двух:

а) не устанавливаете ядро в /boot(не делаете make modules_install install);

б) делаете make modules_install install, но /boot не примонтирован -> всё кладется в /, а загрузчик смотрит и грузит старое ядро

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   
> 
> Но, тем не менее, по прежнему zcat /proc/config.gz - ругается, что нет файла или директории config.gz. Не понимаю, как такое может быть. 
> 
> Значит одно из двух:
> ...

 

А я думал, сколько можно уже маяться с этими кедами..

Вы абсолютно правы. Тут даже нет исходной ошибки, о которой я думал (в названии темы). Просто у меня 2 ядра получилось.

/boot/kernel-3.3.13 - которое грузило мой граб.

и второе ядро /kernel-3.8.13 - которое и получилось после всех моих махинаций. Старое заменил новым, изменил в конфиге граба 1 цифру и вуаля - всё шикарно работает и наконецто, спустя месяц моих мучений, у меня запустились кеды  :Smile: 

Спасибо огромное вам. Не уверен, что я могу изменить тему, потому прошу вас переименовать её на более подходящую моему невежеству или удалить вовсе.

Только остался один вопрос. Насколько я понял, то при пересборке ядра, оно по прежнему будет записываться в корень под новой версией. Где указать, чтобы оно заменялось вместо старого? Или как вообще лучше сделать? Если заменять новое старым, то придётся постоянно следить за версией, ибо граб автоматически не обновляется..

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *KAJIb9IH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вы абсолютно правы. Тут даже нет исходной ошибки, о которой я думал (в названии темы). Просто у меня 2 ядра получилось.
> 
> /boot/kernel-3.3.13 - которое грузило мой граб.
> ...

 

Позвольте уточнить, у вас при make modules_install install ядро кладется в / ? Или всё-таки в /boot, но /boot у вас не примонтирован?

Если второе, достаточно изменить опции монтирования в fstab(убрать noauto в строке монтирования для /boot). Если первое, тогда интереснее.

Приведите, на всякий случай, содержимое /etc/fstab и команды, которыми вы пользуетесь для сборки и установки ядра.

----------

## KAJIb9IH

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Позвольте уточнить, у вас при make modules_install install ядро кладется в / ? Или всё-таки в /boot, но /boot у вас не примонтирован?

 

А вот это я без понятия. Просто я запускал раньше make modules && make modules_install и всё.

Кстати раньше я не выполнял команду cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-xxx (пишу по памяти, вместо ххх - версия ядра), что было ошибкой, насколько я понял это сейчас.

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Приведите, на всякий случай, содержимое /etc/fstab и команды, которыми вы пользуетесь для сборки и установки ядра.

 

раньше было так:

```
#без комментариев

/dev/sda2               /boot               ext4            defaults,noatime        0 2

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt            ntfs            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

сейчас уже сам изменил на:

```
#без комментариев

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            defaults,noatime        0 2

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt            ntfs            noauto,user     0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

Вроде бы с этим я разобрался  :Smile: 

----------

